# eine Tiefgründigere Auseinandersetzung mit Fantasy



## Brazzul (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallöchen liebe Buffedcommunity, 

 

gestern habe ich die ersten zwei Teile vom Hobbit gesehen, wobei ich den Zweiten noch nicht kannte. Ganz vergessen, wie episch und genial Tolkiens Welt ist, war ich wieder begeistert, wie beim ersten mal, als ich Herr der Ringe guckte. Gut, der Hobbit mag viel mehr auf Action basiert haben als der erste HdR Teil, aber die Welt dahinter, so wie die Begeisterung, ist dennoch dieselbe.

Dann habe ich nachgedacht: Ich denke jeder Gamer hat den Traum seines eigenen Videospiels. Bei mir, so habe ich es schon vor langer Zeit festgestellt, steckt dahinter der Traum meine Phantasie, in Form von einer durch Schriften, Filme oder Spiele erschaffene Welt, greifbarer zu machen. Also habe ich schon ein paar Konzeptschriften angelegt:

Im groben, wie der erste Kontinent dieser Welt aussieht, welche Rassen dort leben, wie sie zusammenleben und woher sie kommen, die Schöpfer dieser Rassen und wiederum wie diese Leben und wer sie überhaupt sind.

Nun, nach kurzer Zeit stellte ich schon fest: vieles ist stark von den Welten der Fantasien anderer Menschen oder gar Menschengruppen gekennzeichnet. Bspw. leben in meiner Welt Elfen und Alben, die Elfen verkörpern die naturellen, reinen Wesen, die Alben aber das verdorbene, dunkle Gegenstück. Eine ähnliche Vorstellung existierte schon eine Zeit lang im Mittelalter mit Feen und Alben, daran habe ich mich bei den Schriften zu meinen Elfen und Alben erinnert.

Eine andere Rasse ist schon moderner: die Zwerge. Ich habe die moderne Variante der Zwerge gewählt, die Variante, die begeistert vom Schmieden ist, in Clans lebt und sich den Bergen, den Steinen nahe fühlt, da diese sich durch etliche Geschichten eingeprägt haben und ich sie zu lieben gelernt habe. Das mag jetzt irgendwo gebildet klingen, aber im Grunde bin ich doch nur ein Kerl, der nun das 12. Jahr am Berufskolleg wiederholt, in der Hoffnung ein schulisches Fachabi zu erhalten.

 

*Aber worum es mir eigentlich geht:*

Als ich darüber nachdachte, fiel mir auf wie viel ich noch nicht weiß. Das würde ich gerne ändern! Kennt ihr Bücher, Zeitschriften oder Internetseiten, die sich mit der Kultur der westlichen Fantasywelten auseinandersetzen? Also die von Trollen, Zwergen, Elfen, aber möglichst auch von Magie, Welten oder gar von Technik aus Fantasywelten handeln, sich mit ihnen auch tiefgründiger auseinandersetzen und sie auch erklären?

 

Antworten, ob nun als Antwort auf meine Fragen oder vielleicht ja auch als Kommentar, mit zu dem Thema nützlichem Inhalt, erwarte ich sehnlichst. 

Danke an die Leute, die mir helfen oder auch einfach nur ihren Senf dazu beitragen wollen!

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Brazzul


----------



## Aun (14. Dezember 2014)

du willst quasi nur auf die "vergangene" fantasy eingehen? also scifi (ist auch nur fantasy) außen vor lassen?

du kannst alle universen, die dir einfallen bei google mit dem attribut "wiki" eingeben.

es gibt unzählige seiten zu den unterschiedlichsten themen, aber alle gleichen sich in gewissen punkten.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Dezember 2014)

[...]Das mag jetzt irgendwo gebildet klingen, aber im Grunde bin ich doch nur ein Kerl, der nun das 12. Jahr am Berufskolleg wiederholt, in der Hoffnung ein schulisches Fachabi zu erhalten.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Deine "Gebildetheit"/schulische Leistung begrenzt deine Fantasie doch nicht..?! Wenn du in der Lage bist eine komplexe Welt in deinem Kopf zu basteln und sie dann logisch und verständlich zu Papier zu bringen, ist doch alles cool. Selbst doch mal auf Aun seine Idee zu kommen, dich durch die wikis zu lesen/Google zu nutzen, wenn dich solche Welten zu interessieren, würde ich aber schon als Mindestanforderung deines Engagements und Einsatzbereitschaft erwarten, wenn du so ein Projekt in die Tat umsetzen willst. Ich habe vor kurzem mit DsA angefangen und während meiner Charakterentwicklung habe ich mich auch durch einen Haufen von .pdfs gelesen, um keine Inhaltsfehler zu begehen, aber um vorallendingen zu wissen, was in der Welt dort abgeht. Das ist halt Voraussetzung meiner Meinung nach. Ich wünsche dir aber viel Erfolg bei der Entwicklung deiner Welt. Lieben Gruß


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Dezember 2014)

Selbst doch mal auf Aun seine Idee zu kommen, dich durch die wikis zu lesen/Google zu nutzen, wenn dich solche Welten zu interessieren, würde ich aber schon als Mindestanforderung deines Engagements und Einsatzbereitschaft erwarten, wenn du so ein Projekt in die Tat umsetzen willst.

Oder aber es geht darum einfach mal zu schauen, ob jemand einem was besonderes empfehlen kann.

 

@Topic: Für die Welt Tolkiens würde ich das Silmarillion empfehlen.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

